
Amazon Micro-Chips for Alexa Devices - Osiris30
https://voicebot.ai/2019/08/27/amazon-certifies-syntiant-chips-for-alexa-devices/
======
bobajeff
This is really cool. I look forward to the day we can have a Google
Assistant/Alexa like application that doesn't rely on servers to do the main
functionality.

